
Brain cancer rates have risen by a quarter over the past three decades - ColinWright
http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/vsob1/cancer-statistics-registrations--england--series-mb1-/no--41--2010/sty-brain-cancer-awareness.html
======
jsmcgd
There's no mention of compounding factors like an ageing population and
improvements in detection. Without this there isn't much one can read into
this.

